# Digital Photo Professional and Snow Leopard



## harzack86

I'd like to know if anyone else is running the following combination:
Canon's Digital Photo Professional 3.6.2 running on Snow Leopard.
I just installed a clean Snow Leopard, and in the process to slowly re-install all my apps, including the Canon apps.

I'm out of luck with 2 pieces:
The "photo stitch" and "Digital Photo Professional Batch" utilities won't start and consistently crash on me.
Before I blame the application, I'd like to know if others have experienced this, or if it might be because of how I installed them and would require a re-install (as DPP 3.6.2 or other utilities are mainly updates, and therefore require an old version already installed, which requires Rosetta....).

Anyway, let me know how it works for you.
Cheers.


----------



## chriswtburke

this is why, when you run a lot of third party apps, you shouldnt upgrade until the .1 of new operating systems.. 99% of the companies you use your third party apps for, are getting the new OS the same time you are, which means, their apps are not going to work yet, until they have the time to develop the new updates.. 

this is why I'm still on 10.5.8 my main 3rd party apps/hardware are all made by Line 6, and they just started working on the new drivers 2 days after 10.6 came out..


----------



## wongkak

10.6.1 is already out. soon coming 10.6.2 time to upgrade


----------



## harzack86

I ran a clean uninstall of all Canon utilities, removed the preferences and anything under the Application Support folders in the Library, and downloaded the latest versions of DPP from Canon US site.
Then, I installed it (and only inserted the original CD to let the install program pass the "upgrade" check), and after doing that DPP and the Batch utility worked fine.
I didn't had the same luck with PhotoStitch, but had some exchanges with Canon Tech support on that, and they confirmed that they had it working on Snow Leopard in their labs, so I'm assuming there is something on my Computer...


----------

